
Ask HN: Is there a search engine that allows user blacklisting of domains? - dempedempe
There are certain websites with a propensity for spewing garbage that matches nearly everything I search for about a particular topic. I try my best to keep a mental blacklist of these sites, but, well, you can imagine how that goes...
======
Turing_Machine
Seems like this would be easy enough to do by just excluding those sites using
the search engine's own syntax (it's usually something like "-site.com" or the
like).

You could easily create your own OpenSearch search engine. Very little coding
is required to do this, and it's supported by most major browsers.

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/OpenSearch](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/OpenSearch)

~~~
Turing_Machine
Wow, providing a pointer to a resource that lets you write your own code to do
something gets you modded down nowadays?

Alrighty then!

------
chunkles
You can set it up so that Google can do this. It's a bit involved, but a few
tutorials exist if you search for them.

